# Solved: Cannot boot into Windows 8.1



## kkarora (Jan 14, 2014)

I have installed Windows 8 on my C Drive, updated it from store to windows 8.1, everything works fine for months and months. Then I Installed windows 7 on my D drive , now windows 7 is booting but when i tried to boot windows 8.1 from the boot menu it first starting booting up like windows 7 and then the windows 8 logo appears, then there comes a blue screen with some options like- Exit and boot into other OS, Repair, Turn Off, Choose another os, Troubleshoot, have tried them all but cannot boot to windows 8.1. Please help me...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Doubt that I'll have a solution, but some questions that may help ...

Are the "C Drive" and "D drive" separate hard drives or partitions on the same hard drive?

After installing Windows 7 how did you fix the boot to get dual boot?

Did you turn off "Fast boot" in the Windows 8.1 before installing Windows 7?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The problem is caused by the fact that the older operating system cannot deal with the new boot manager - boot configuration data from the newer operating system
For information ONLY - if you had have been in a position to install 7 and then 8 all would have been OK
I think you best bet is EasyBCD
The free one
Although on the link below it says register you do not need to
http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/

I have provided one page of the guide on this link but there are others to read on there
https://neosmart.net/wiki/easybcd/dual-boot/bcd-based/

Basically you download EasyBCD and if it recognises the two OS you simply go from there and follow the instruction under the heading

Adding a Windows Vista/7/8 Entry

There are other ways to deal with the problem but it requires the editing of the boot configuration data in a cmd window and it is not easy

The general principles of the dual boot installation are explained here
http://www.pagestart.com/win8dbwin701181301.html

*In addition to all that I echo the question from my colleague TerryNet - where did D partition come from*

Finally i9s this a UEFI firmware system with GPT drives or a traditional BIOS


----------



## kkarora (Jan 14, 2014)

C and D Drives Are the partitions on the same hard drive
No, I have not fix the dual boot, as after installing windows 7, the booting mode itself shows 2 os windows 7 and 8.1
No, I have not turned on the Fast Boot in Win 8.1 before installing win 7


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I would try the EasyBCD suggestion. If you do get into 8.1 you will probably be happier with Fast Boot turned OFF.

Or, maybe, you can boot to the Windows 8 installation DVD and repair the boot.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is not a question of turning it ON


> No, I have not turned on the Fast Boot in Win 8.1 before installing win 7


it is a matter of turning it OFF before installing 7 - please read the link I sent - the last one on my post 3

Was D a partition created by shrinking C - so you could then install 7 on there.

You have not answered the question as to if this is UEFI and GPT or traditional BIOS

As you say YOU installed 8 I presume you will know the answer

When you boot into 7 do you have the windows 7 boot loader showing 8.1

OR do you have the Windows 8 GUI with the default as 7

Boot to 7, go Control Panel , system, setting button on startup and recovery
on the drop arrow with 7 presumably as the default is 8.1 shown
if so make that the default
see what happens then

as per screenshot - from my triple boot

It may assist if you send a screenshot of bcdedit -v
on 7.

as per this
cmd prompt with admin rights
type
bcdedit -v
then right click top bar of cmd window
click edit
click select all
right click top bar again
click edit
click copy and then on reply right click on panel and click paste
so you then paste to me your bcdedit output

*MINE*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>bcdedit -v
Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795}
device partition=D:
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-GB
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
integrityservices Enable
default {a31ba128-6189-11e2-b656-ce58f73ec5c2}
resumeobject {fd4b342a-61d6-11e2-afc3-806e6f6e6963}
displayorder {a31ba128-6189-11e2-b656-ce58f73ec5c2}
{a31ba129-6189-11e2-b656-ce58f73ec5c2}
{3d1c86d5-61d6-11e2-ae7e-1c6f65ff401e}
toolsdisplayorder {b2721d73-1db4-4c62-bf78-c548a880142d}
timeout 30
displaybootmenu Yes
Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {a31ba128-6189-11e2-b656-ce58f73ec5c2}
device partition=I:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Microsoft Windows 7
locale en-US
osdevice partition=I:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {a6ee31a5-619d-11e2-a5db-806e6f6e6963}
Real-mode Boot Sector
---------------------
identifier {a31ba129-6189-11e2-b656-ce58f73ec5c2}
device partition=D:
path \NST\ntldr
description Microsoft Windows XP
locale en-US
Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {3d1c86d5-61d6-11e2-ae7e-1c6f65ff401e}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Microsoft Windows 8
locale en-US
integrityservices Enable
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {fd4b342a-61d6-11e2-afc3-806e6f6e6963}
nx OptIn
pae Default
sos No
debug No
C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## kkarora (Jan 14, 2014)

Installed EasyBCD, and i don't know what the hack i have done with this app and restarted my pc, it asked for windows installation disc, i inserted the disc and repair my pc and finally i got recovered my windows 8.1 and now i can boot in win 8.1 and win 7 both, but at the windows boot manger page its showing windows 7 (recovered) and windows 8.1 with media center (recovered), is there a problem with this "(recovered)" or everything fine...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Installed EasyBCD, and i don't know what the hack i have done with this app


Well NOW was this a case of click and try - like no one reads the user manual before switching on the new equipment 

because it looks to me IMHO although you did not study the 


> I have provided one page of the guide on this link but there are others to read on there
> https://neosmart.net/wiki/easybcd/dual-boot/bcd-based/





> Basically you download EasyBCD and if it recognises the two OS you simply go from there and follow the instruction under the heading
> 
> *Adding a Windows Vista/7/8 Entry*


send me the bcdedit pls IT MAY be a very easy fix


----------



## kkarora (Jan 14, 2014)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

D:\Windows\system32>bcdedit -v

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795}
device partition=C:
path \bootmgr
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
default {baafc64d-7daf-11e3-bb46-cc5c7a8f545f}
resumeobject {1f8184a2-14de-11df-9734-f08c6d8c50b0}
displayorder {baafc64d-7daf-11e3-bb46-cc5c7a8f545f}
{baafc64e-7daf-11e3-bb46-cc5c7a8f545f}
toolsdisplayorder {b2721d73-1db4-4c62-bf78-c548a880142d}
timeout 10

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {baafc64d-7daf-11e3-bb46-cc5c7a8f545f}
device partition=D:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 7 Ultimate (recovered)
locale en-US
osdevice partition=D:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {7a5f89d8-7d3f-11e3-81eb-806e6f6e6963}
usefirmwarepcisettings No

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {baafc64e-7daf-11e3-bb46-cc5c7a8f545f}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Center (recovered)
locale en-GB
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {a0788a15-7d3e-11e3-bec5-806e6f6e6963}

D:\Windows\system32>


----------



## kkarora (Jan 14, 2014)

What happened, Is everything alright?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What do you mean please


----------



## kkarora (Jan 14, 2014)

I mean have you seen my bcdedit, is everything fine there...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel bound to say -patience please
Yes everything is fine 
and when I get chance I will type the reply but it will not be until after I have had evening meal as I have just been called to the table.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to go and will not be back for a couple of hours
you run bcdedit
without the verbose cmd
you then have the identifiers

those are called GUID
you then type
*bcdedit /set {current} Description "name you want"*

that is the cmd for the current shown on the bcdedit without the v
current is the identifier
or it is the long number

hence on your last for 8 it is
identifier {baafc64e-7daf-11e3-bb46-cc5c7a8f545f}

If you type it worng without the { 
or without the "for the name it will not work

BACK up the BCD first or if you get it wrong you will have serious problems

TAKE YOUR TIME with it - PLEASE


----------



## kkarora (Jan 14, 2014)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

D:\Windows\system32>bcdedit /set {current} Description "Windows 7 Ultimate (reco
vered)"
The operation completed successfully.

D:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I presume it is now fixed and you have them both renamed - although you appear to have named it the same as it was named before
If you have realised that and it is NOW fixed, then please mark your topic solved by clicking the mark solved button on your post

*THANK YOU*


----------

